# Walk off the Earth.. hit Ellen



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

She gave them all Strats and amps 

http://www.vancouversun.com/enterta...y+Ellen+gives+them+guitars/6039856/story.html


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Oprah would've given then all cars.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

That's awesome! Good for them. Glad to see something come out of my hometown.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ThePass said:


> That's awesome! Good for them. Glad to see something come out of my hometown.


Expect to see those amps on Kijiji


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Youtube can make stars, its been proven many times over


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Apparently they've cancelled an upcoming show in Hamilton at the Casbah. Not big enough anymore I guess.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There were questions of whether they could do this all in one shot. I guess this appearance proves they can.

However, they could have given them a little nicer guitar and amp. It looks like pretty low end stuff to me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Its a cute act and fun to watch, but I would not be booking MSG just yet


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its a cute act and fun to watch, but I would not be booking MSG just yet


Agreed, but the Wiarton Willie Festival is close. 
http://www.wiartonwilliefestival.com/

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I randomly came across this video about two weeks ago because it was on the "related videos" while I was watching something else. I really like these guys, especially how they seem to have so much fun with every song they do. This song is great, sure, but it's not going to be their one cling to fame. check out their other covers. Most of their videos are worth watching...that's just the first one that finally blew up and got them noticed worldwide.

Radiohead: Karma police
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE2kANx8WdA

LMFAO: Party Rock Anthem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-K1amTMA0I&feature=relmfu

Edit
After watching the ellen clip, i sure hope they were paid for their appearance with something more than that, lol

"oh, thanks for the Fender Starter Packs, Ellen. i'm sure glad i flew out here and got people to watch your show for this cute little thing. hopefully since you're a **** the cock-smack you're about to receive will be twice as offensive."


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its a cute act and fun to watch, but I would not be booking MSG just yet


Be nice, LOL.......they might just be members here


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> "oh, thanks for the Fender Starter Packs, Ellen. i'm sure glad i flew out here and got people to watch your show for this cute little thing. hopefully since you're a **** the cock-smack you're about to receive will be twice as offensive."


Hmmm. Your dramatization is offensive.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> Edit
> After watching the ellen clip, i sure hope they were paid for their appearance with something more than that, lol
> 
> "oh, thanks for the Fender Starter Packs, Ellen. i'm sure glad i flew out here and got people to watch your show for this cute little thing. hopefully since you're a **** the cock-smack you're about to receive will be twice as offensive."


I kind of thought the same thing when I saw them roll out the squier strats...I'm sure their PR person just called fender and said, yo look, we need something for this group, send us whatever and we'll do a name drop and they got those. fender gets next to free advertising, ellen has a gift for the band. those that arent in the guitar world think, oooooooooooooooooo shiney geetars!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

A lot harder to execute that song live (and sing on key).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Looked like the guitar they used live only had the E G D and E strings on it to me, but that might have been lighting or the video feed I saw. 

Taking strings off would definitely help keep some wayward notes in check!

Anyone else see what I'm seeing?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> Anyone else see what I'm seeing?


I saw that too.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I definitely noticed one string missing and the strums above the nut were not as full sounding as when the guitar had 6 strings.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

the youtube performance was done in a studio, like most of their other youtube vids. even the ones that look like they're live were touched up in a studio i'm pretty sure.

someone at the music store around the corner from me says he knows the guy with the long hair...the singer/guitar player and that he works at a studio in belleville.

Which makes sense...i didn't really believe their original video sounded that good on a 120$ epiphone


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I wonder if they are hauling around that Hammond M3 featured in a few of the vids.....



> someone at the music store around the corner from me says he knows the guy with the long hair...the singer/guitar player and that he works at a studio in belleville.


This guy? 

[video=youtube;0J4tAzpBrPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J4tAzpBrPM&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------

